# Mädel in S/W Erster Versuch



## backlash (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Habe nun auch mal Versucht mit meiner Cam ein paar Personenaufnahmen zu machen, und rausgekommen ist das dabei.
Achja, bevor ich es Vergessen, Aufgenommen mit einer HP Photosmart 735.


----------



## backlash (6. Oktober 2003)

und noch eines, obwohl mir persönlich das erste am besten gefällt.


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Oktober 2003)

Hey - das Foto find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht  
wie heißt Sie denn? Die hast Du mir ja noch gar
nicht vorgestellt... *tztztz*

Schöne Grüße nach Versmold - bis dann dann M.


----------



## Scalé (7. Oktober 2003)

Das zweite Bild gefällt mir besser,
dort kommt ihr Gesicht viel besser rüber.
Allgemein:
Nicht schlecht, aber das weiße oberteil passt mir nicht so ins bild.
Sie sollte was anhaben was nicht so breit rumflattert


----------



## orange (11. Oktober 2003)

*Nett schaut sie aus *

Also mir gefällt das ober wirklich gut. Du hättest nur einen kleineren Bildauschnitt wählen sollen. Als Beispiel hatte ich nur den Oberkörper ausgewählt und den Rest nicht ins Licht gerückt, denn der Gürtel lenkt schon echt ab.

think orange


----------

